

Cisco: The anti-Nokia - narkee
http://www.economist.com/node/18114914?story_id=18114914&fsrc=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+economist%2Ffull_print_edition+%28The+Economist%3A+Full+print+edition%29

======
pvdm
Cisco is the next Nokia.

